# 01379 Dialer



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, und zwar habe ich vor ein paar Wochen bei einem Gewinnspiel bei neun live angerufen. Ich würde sagen so ungefähr fünf mal, jetzt habe ich meine Rechnung von der Telekom bekommen und da sind Anrufe zu neun live für 60 Euro drauf!!!(01379....)

Wie kann das passieren??Ich habe nie im Leben so oft dort angerufen!!!

Wäre sehr dankbar,wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!

Liebe Grüße 
Lenina


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 September 2005)

*Mitmachen per Telefon*

Handelt es sich bei der Nummer um *diese "Mitmach-Hotline"*?



			
				Lenina schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnung von der Telekom bekommen


Du hast tatsächlich aus dem Festnetz der DT AG, oder aus dem Netz eines anderen Betreibers angerufen?


> *Die 9Live-Mitmachregeln*
> [...]
> *b) Mitmachen per Telefon*
> Jeder Anruf aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom AG kostet € 0,49. Hören Sie ein Besetzt-Zeichen, was in seltenen Fällen vorkommen kann, findet eine Tarifierung Ihres Anrufes nicht statt.
> Anrufe auf die von uns verwendeten 01379-Nummern aus anderen Netzen, insbesondere Mobilfunknetzen können andere Preise haben. Erfragen Sie diese bitte ggf. unmittelbar bei Ihrem Netzbetreiber.


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, müsstest Du dort 123 Mal bzw. 123 Minuten lang angerufen haben.  

Ein wenig zynisch finde ich persönlich übrigens diesen *Hinweis in den "Mitmachregeln"*:


> *3. Ein Wort zu übermäßigem Telefonierverhalten*
> Manche Kunden von Telefongesellschaften und in Einzelfällen einige unserer Zuschauer haben ihr Telefonierverhalten nicht immer unter Kontrolle, so dass ihnen außergewöhnlich hohe Telefongebühren vom jeweiligen Netzbetreiber in Rechnung gestellt werden. Solch hohe Kosten entstehen häufig durch dauerhaftes Anwählen von Sonderrufnummern.
> *Deshalb unser Hinweis: Achten Sie auf Ihr Telefonierverhalten, kontrollieren Sie regelmäßig Ihre Telefonkosten. Sie haben außerdem die Möglichkeit, 01379-Nummern durch Ihren Netzbetreiber sperren zu lassen.*


Hier im Forum ist die Nummer/ der Sender bereits Thema gewesen:
*TV-Beitrag über Gewinnspiele mit 0137-Nummern*
*0137-Problem*
*Rentnerin soll 47 024 mal bei 9live angerufen haben*
*0137 = 813,- Euro Rechnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

